# The ten most awesome destinations in France



## Pusser

I would be interested to see others members ideas of the ten most awesome places to visit in France as I want to make a route to a selection.

I particularly like mountains, rivers, lakes, gorges and last but not least, beaches or headland. I am not too fussed at present for historical or architectural places as I will do them when I become more adult.


----------



## 96088

Lets get the obvious ones out of the way

Millau Viaduct
Anywhere on the A40 after Geneva
Cote d'Azure late spring before it gets busy
Camargue before the bugs get busy
D940 Boulogne to Calais
South West of Bordeaux (general area)
Area around Saumur on the Loire


----------



## 88781

In no particular order..

The Alps
Biarritz
Loire Valley
Mont St Michel
Cote d'Azur
Gorges Du Verdon
Versailles chateau
Camargue
Southern Provence


Oh and Lourdes,......may help with the anorexia! :wink: 

Regards M&D


----------



## ruthiebabe

Cirque du gavarnie and cirque du troumouse in the pyrenneesplus all of the pyrennees

ardeche and cevennes

Alps

Rocamadour

brain dead right now so 10 is beyond me. But those are all breathrtaking, iin my opinion.


----------



## 92046

Aix-les-bains
Col du Granier, south of Chambery
Grand-Bornand, east of Annecy
Georges du Tarn
Georges du Verdon, (Grand Canyon of France)
Castellane - to - Grass
Lac de St Croix, bottom end of Verdon Canyon
Ganges - D25 - le caylar
Provence - Alpes, south

All the above in France

Colin


----------



## Wanderwagon3

*As Topic*

Puusser .............it's all good in different ways
Pyrenees......fromAtlantic to Mediteranean (Gavernie ) 
Southern French Alps
Brittany All coastlines Ecept Morbihan immediate area.
Camargue (NB comment re "beasties" season! further up)

All as have been mentioned before me.

For so many reasons "out of season" is much the best time.

We have experienced very good trips APRIL MAY JUNE 1st Week July.

Also SEPTEMBER OCTOBER AND NOVEMER

Whoops forgot.......we once stayed 55 days end Jan to sometime in March

on small Municipal site near Spanish border in 1995

HTH

Ken...........with Wanderwagon3


----------



## Pusser

I am going to stick all these place on auto route and join them up and then where things seem to far off the beaten track, remove them until I end up with a perfect holiday which I certainly will take out of season as advised.

Thanks everyone and I will publish my proposed holiday when I get around to sorting it. This will allow other m\homers to avoid these areas while I am there. 

8O


----------



## arrow2

Bit late but here's my penny's worth:-

- Annecy - Old Town - Restaurant on fast flowing river that end up in lake
- St Palais sur mer - near Royan, mouth of Gironde - plateau des fruits de mer overlooking sea as sun sets - stunning
- top of Le Pic Blanc - mountain overlooking L'Alpe D'Huez in the winter - breathtaking - also the 21 turns of the Tour de France up to Alpe D'Huez on the way.
- Torreilles Plage near Perpignan - nothing special to many but to me precious as I have been going to a site here with my son for the past 8 years. Lovely beach, hot sun, good Catalan food.
- The coast road between Cannes and St Maxime - beautiful.
- Les Sables D'Olonne, Vendee - beautiful beach, great seafood
- Quiberon, South Brittany - wild sea, good food, fresh air
- last but not least Grenoble, because that is where my son lives.

Kevin


----------



## chrisgog

puy en velay
http://www.tourisme.fr/villes-de-terroir/images/puy-en-velay.jpg

We came here by chance and the aire is at the base of the volcanic church. Definately worth a look


----------



## gaspode

Hi Pusser

When you've planned your route, please do publish it on this site. Far from avoiding you we're going to follow you around with a film crew. I figure that if this years effort produces anything like the experiences you've had in previous years then It's a dead cert I'll be able to sell the footage worldwide and make myself a millionaire.
By the way - is Drummer going with you? That could help the project along very nicely if he doesn't mind having a camera mounted on top of his little car.


----------



## teemyob

*France*

Hello there,

Ive been lucky enough to visit virtually all of France and indeed many European countries.

IMHO

You can't beat Cote D'azur between

St. Maxine and Toulon

Best time to visit?

Late Spring say to End of May or September (sea is warmer)

Trev


----------



## Pusser

*Re: France*



teemyob said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Ive been lucky enough to visit virtually all of France and indeed many European countries.
> 
> IMHO
> 
> You can't beat Cote D'azur between
> 
> St. Maxine and Toulon
> 
> Best time to visit?
> 
> Late Spring say to End of May or September (sea is warmer)
> 
> Trev


Spooky... that is the area where we have gone almost every year, once three times, since the mid eighties but only two or three times in a m\home. I love it there except in late July and August when we don't go.

For years we went to a mobile home in Pachacaid near La Mole and St. Trop airport but in the last two years found Camping Argentiere a nicer site for our purposes and particularly a motorhome. But I think I love all of France South of Reims. We have also rented out villas with pools three times which was nice and in the Roqubrune area or something. Very often as we used to mainly go in the first two weeks of June we ofen lay on the beach with many of the same people from previous years in one of the Cavaliers nearest Cassis. You can't go wrong there. Never had a duff holiday there.


----------



## frenchfancy

*Favourite places*

Have to agree with nearly everyone who posted re France although i have to agree with Arrow2 Annecy is stunning. Also about 2k out of Bourg D'oisans up a moutain called Col Du Croix De Fer. Views are breathtaking and cafe on top. May be a bit hairy for M/h (we tow our car.) But we have been up on our scooter. I was very surprised how beautiful France is. When we first went and travelled through the North i thought oh no it is so flat, but of course as we travelled on it became fab.


----------



## 95384

Pusser said:


> I particularly like mountains, rivers, lakes, gorges and last but not least, beaches or headland.


Ardeche has no beaches. Other than that I cannot think of anywhere that has left such a visual impact on my memory. (I come from the Antrim coast - apparently one of the top five places in Europe to visit for spectacular scenery...... Not a patch on the Ardeche IMHO


----------



## teemyob

*Re: France-Spooky*



Pusser said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> Ive been lucky enough to visit virtually all of France and indeed many European countries.
> 
> IMHO
> 
> You can't beat Cote D'azur between
> 
> St. Maxine and Toulon
> 
> Best time to visit?
> 
> Late Spring say to End of May or September (sea is warmer)
> 
> Trev
> 
> 
> 
> Spooky... that is the area where we have gone almost every year, once three times, since the mid eighties but only two or three times in a m\home. I love it there except in late July and August when we don't go.
> 
> For years we went to a mobile home in Pachacaid near La Mole and St. Trop airport but in the last two years found Camping Argentiere a nicer site for our purposes and particularly a motorhome. But I think I love all of France South of Reims. We have also rented out villas with pools three times which was nice and in the Roqubrune area or something. Very often as we used to mainly go in the first two weeks of June we ofen lay on the beach with many of the same people from previous years in one of the Cavaliers nearest Cassis. You can't go wrong there. Never had a duff holiday there.
Click to expand...

I put it down to the fact that aged 15 it was my First real holiday. I went with a couple I worked with (It was a Saturday job) and thier 2 kids. I now go at least once a year usually and just cannot seem to find anywhere that comes near it.

I was planning Perpignan coast area next week, but a friend has advised me to try lake Annecy in France!?

I will update - just searching on here for Ideas and views (opinions).

Trev


----------



## SidT

We went to Annecy last year in June. The 2 aires in the town near the lake and the one just around the west of the lake were packed with people who had obviously been there for a few days and the people we spoke to had no intention of leaving for a few days.
We carried on down the west side of the lake and came to a car park on the left by the lake with a lot of m/homes on it but room for us, opposite is a McDonalds (as an aid to finding the park, not for dinner).
The local TIO advised us that though it was not an official aire no one objected.
I think these people who park up for a week (brits amongst them) ruin it for everyone, Aires are meant for travellers to rest up for a night or two not to use as a holiday campsite.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 97395

It's got to be the Pyrenees mainly for us!

Gavarnie - campsite through the village on the path out to the Cirque.
Argeles-Gabost - nice little village
Le Petit Train D'Artouste - cable car then train ride - awesome!
Lac D'Estaing - campsite behind the cafe at the car park at the end of the road - lovely spot with nice walks and views.
Lourdes -get away from the tacky shops and it's lovely. Good campsite at Camping Du Loup. Use local bus from railway station to get to Cauterets then another bus to Pont D'Espagne - another awesome trip!
Navarrenx - that's in Bearn in the foothills - walled Village - gorgeous and not at all touristy. British owned campsite " Beau RIvage " Richard and Wendy Curtis - excellent.

Then there's:-
Carcasonne - magical!
Avignon - campsite on the island
Dax - campsite by the river - short walk into town
Puy De Dome.

Not necessarily in that order!

Mmmm LOVE France! Can't wait to get there later in the year!

Marie and Rex
:lol: :lol:


----------



## 94415

Not 10, but here are my favourites so far, in no particular order.

Puy de Dome
Loire Valley around Saumur
Dordogne, particularly Beynac
Tarn Gorge, particularly St Enimie
Lac d'Annecy
Mont St Michel
Millau Viaduct
Cap d'Agde
Le Grande Bornand
Carnac

OK, so there are 10.
Let's face it, there are loads of places worth a visit, many of which we'll never get to!


----------



## tincan

Beaune and St Emilion spring to mind but to be honest cant remember why


----------



## 97395

Could it be something to do with the lovely "ribena" that they produce in St Emilion???
Nice France Passion site at Chateau La Rose Cotes Rol too!

Marie
:lol: :wink:


----------



## tincan

Berry good answer and not a million miles from the truth, organic st emilion direct from the producer laid down in cellar (wardrobe) - cant wait for it to be ready to drink . havent used the FP site yet but have stayed on listed sites in both towns. St Emilion site is great for touring in the area - the Beaune site is fairly basic but adequate. need to arrive early in the day for either if you want a decent pitch

Noel


----------



## babyrhino

How about Dune de Pylat - south of Bordeaux near Arcachon.

Just been there on the way south - got to be climbed!

Variously described as 170 or 117m high - suffice to say that it is bloody big and takes a lot of climbing! Extends for - well - a long way south and is moving inland and consuming trees as far as I can see

Had a good hike around it on Tuesday this week.

Not to be missed.

I know you don't want "old" but as ruins go Rouen can't be beaten - they have so many old timber framed houses they don't look after them all!

Brian


----------



## navman

Don't forget Chamonix and the aguile du midi.

Have a look here for some of our phots... Get up early and take a trip on the cable car up to 12,000 feet..... Do it early though to avoid too many people... We went there end of May and it was Fantastic


----------



## SidT

Hi Bob. Great set of photos, We were up there last June, Not having a head for heights that bridge frightened the life out of me. but its a must, wouldn't have missed it for the world.
Cheers Sid


----------



## quartet

Don't miss the Gaillac wine festival first week in August
Detour 10 miles off the Clermont to Millau road at Severac le chateau to St rome de dolan most isolated and quiet municipal site ever been on 2000 ft views down to the gorges du tarn see my photos http://bdixon.spaces.live.com france 2006
barry


----------



## Hampshireman

Try Grande Dune de Pyla in Aquitane, south of Arcachon on the west coast. The biggest sand dune in Europe with superb site Panorama du Pyla, right on it and spectacular paragliding off the dune all weekend.


----------



## steves

Dont forget Mont Ventoux - you can drive to the top or ride up on a bike ! Best views in Southern France.


----------



## Autoquest

Well there's my holiday list for the next 5 years sorted out...


----------



## arturusuk

*The Ten Most Awesome Destinations in FranceAll*

All under one roof. This is about the most complete site for the best destinations/sights in France. http://www.provencebeyond.com/sites/unesco.html
BrianM


----------



## chrisgog

Thanks Brian
Excellent piece of information. Just printed it off ready for our 5 week excursion in France in 3 weeks time.

Last year I used this reference and visited Annecy but never got to Gorges de Verdon as Family commitments cut our hols short. 
This year we have no plans but will be printing this list off again as many of the places are definitely worth visiting.

Keep adding to it everyone as we all benefit from this.

Chris


----------



## babyrhino

Currently meandering around southern France - try St Paul de Vence outside Nice - a mini Carcassonne but not as "Disney". Full of very expensive art and sculpture!

Also, Tourrette sur Loupe further west - nice and unspoiled version of the mediaeval hill towns.

Currently in Fontaine de Vaucluse - lovely little place and the source of the river Sorgue which is currently very quiet but gets spectacular in the winter.

Maybe not the top ten but all worth seeing.

Brian


----------



## Pusser

I thought I'd bump this as in my view has some interesting stuff - pix and links.


----------



## thieawin

Marciac
Rouen
Arriege Valley to Andorra
Garonne Valley from Viehla
Nantes
Ile de Oleron
Central medieavel Lyon and its restaurants


From our recent trip to Barcelona and back


----------



## peedee

Agreed, Annecy would be pretty high on my list of 10 quickly followed by the Millau Bridge and the Gorge du Tarn and one that I don't think has been mentioned Kaysersberg and Ribeauville, The D-Day landing beaches and museums have their own special interest too and are not far from our shores.
Omaha is truely awesome.

There could be a whole series of these :

The ten most awesome places in xxxxxxxx.

I have rated this one "10"

peedee


----------



## Pusser

peedee said:


> I have rated this one "10"
> 
> peedee


Sorry PD - I am having a bad day. Please advise what, where and when ratings are applied. Once again, I have not been paying attention. 

Just seen the sticky. So I'll read that. cheers.


----------



## peedee

Scroll down to the bottom and rate a thread.

peedee


----------



## cronkle

Rocamador
Avignon (look from the island towards the Palace as the sun sets!)
Verdon gorges
The Ardeche
Carcassonne (pure Shrek)
Sisteron (it's a geology thing)
Le Puy (surrounds of)
Volcania
Millau Viaduct (on it and from below)
Lake Annecy (actaully the Rhone Alps generally)

That's my ten and I'm someone who prefers the scenery bit as well.


----------



## peejay

In no particular order and difficult to limit to ten.....

Ile De Noirmoutier
Rocamadour
Riquewihr
Mont De St Michel
Carmargue, especially Stes Maries de la mare
Venise vert
La Rochelle
Chamonix and the aguille du midi
Gorges Du Tarn

Finally, lets hear it for Calais, not because its awesome, but because its been the start and end of countless memorable adventures for us.

pete


----------



## devonidiot

It always amazes me that no-one ever seems to mention Colmar. 

A fantastic town with streets of medieval streets.


----------



## panagah

Millau,
the Savoie region.
The beaches around Soustons
Calais, because you can see blighty from there.


----------



## carol

Not sure if it has been mentioned as I may have missed a few, and agree with a lot of the others

Conques
St Cirq La Popie
Sarlot de Caneda




There are really so many places to see, picking one out is difficult, and what I have liked is coming across somewhere you have never heard of, finding it is one of France's Best 50 Villages, and having time to stop, look around and be amazed - because you hadn't even heard of it.

A lovely country to visit, but we have not yet been to the Pyrenees, but it is on our list....

Carol


----------



## Rapide561

*France*

Hi

All of this talk of France is "converting" me from an Italian explorer to a potential "have a month in France". It is rather sad, that reading about all the places mentioned, my experience of France, both with coaches and motorhomes is purely a transit route, with the exception of Paris, when I have frequently stayed.

I do want to add a few nights to my next journey to spend in the Alsace. The town of Obernai is lovely.

Russell


----------



## 109613

Boy where to start, #1. "the loop" perhaps is the best I have done with my many years in France. Starting from Annecy to Grenoble is a fantastic drive.

then on to #2. the route " Napoleon" all the way down to Castellane and #3. the Gorge Verdon. 

#4.From there to the coastal town of Frejus and Saint Raphael in the Cote d'Azur. ( My personal favorite place to stay on the coast)

#5. West to Avignon and Pont-Saint Esprit and the Ardeche gorge.

#6 North through the Massif Central area.. fantastic.

#7 north to Pont-en Royans ( fantastic village) and over the pass to Grenoble..stunning drive.

#8. Grenoble to La Tour du-Pin

#9. North to Geneve and the small roads to Bern.. beautiful

#10. Over the pass to Basel 

Although the last part involves a bit of Switzerland, its beautiful none the less.


----------



## 107990

France. Lovely country, nice food, good roads. Why though does it seem that everywhere is shuttered and closed after 9 at night ?. Why do they think it's ok to charge you £10 for a coca cola on the beach in summer. Why is it that Steak Hache and frites is a decent meal but beefburger and chips is rubbish. Spains better.


----------



## 109613

DollarYen said:


> France. Lovely country, nice food, good roads. Why though does it seem that everywhere is shuttered and closed after 9 at night ?. Why do they think it's ok to charge you £10 for a coca cola on the beach in summer. Why is it that Steak Hache and frites is a decent meal but beefburger and chips is rubbish. Spains better.


 Been on every beach along the Cote d'Azur for the last 20 years, and never paid 10Eu. for a Coke. and the nightlife starts at 9pm... nothing is closed. Guess its experience that counts.


----------



## Pusser

rustygun said:


> Boy where to start, #1. "the loop" perhaps is the best I have done with my many years in France. Starting from Annecy to Grenoble is a fantastic drive.
> 
> then on to #2. the route " Napoleon" all the way down to Castellane and #3. the Gorge Verdon.
> 
> #4.From there to the coastal town of Frejus and Saint Raphael in the Cote d'Azur. ( My personal favorite place to stay on the coast)
> 
> #5. West to Avignon and Pont-Saint Esprit and the Ardeche gorge.
> 
> #6 North through the Massif Central area.. fantastic.
> 
> #7 north to Pont-en Royans ( fantastic village) and over the pass to Grenoble..stunning drive.
> 
> #8. Grenoble to La Tour du-Pin
> 
> #9. North to Geneve and the small roads to Bern.. beautiful
> 
> #10. Over the pass to Basel
> 
> Although the last part involves a bit of Switzerland, its beautiful none the less.


Brill. I may just have a go at that when I can get more than two weeks to do it in. I have spent 25 years going down to the SofFrance, sometimes 3 times a year and never get tired off it. Always excellent food throughout France and using a bit of experience get very good value for money.

Still toying with buying a house or a mobile home or not. Struggling with this conundrum for at least 8 years.


----------



## Suenliam

Hi Pusser, I often think that a house or mobile home in France would be fantastic. The I have to decide where, and that is the crunch. When in the Lot valley - that's the place. Same in the Tarn, Loire, Drome ...... etc. etc. etc. That's why I didn't reply to the original post in this thread - couldn't limit it to 10 places!

So I stick with the MH so I can enjoy where I am at the time, and if it is not quite up to scratch then I just move on.

Sue


----------



## Pusser

Suenliam said:


> Hi Pusser, I often think that a house or mobile home in France would be fantastic. The I have to decide where, and that is the crunch. When in the Lot valley - that's the place. Same in the Tarn, Loire, Drome ...... etc. etc. etc. That's why I didn't reply to the original post in this thread - couldn't limit it to 10 places!
> 
> So I stick with the MH so I can enjoy where I am at the time, and if it is not quite up to scratch then I just move on.
> 
> Sue


That is the trouble. Spot on. I think the day I buy a house will be the day I see somewhere nicer and wish I had that.


----------



## 109613

Pusser said:


> rustygun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy where to start, #1. "the loop" perhaps is the best I have done with my many years in France. Starting from Annecy to Grenoble is a fantastic drive.
> 
> then on to #2. the route " Napoleon" all the way down to Castellane and #3. the Gorge Verdon.
> 
> #4.From there to the coastal town of Frejus and Saint Raphael in the Cote d'Azur. ( My personal favorite place to stay on the coast)
> 
> #5. West to Avignon and Pont-Saint Esprit and the Ardeche gorge.
> 
> #6 North through the Massif Central area.. fantastic.
> 
> #7 north to Pont-en Royans ( fantastic village) and over the pass to Grenoble..stunning drive.
> 
> #8. Grenoble to La Tour du-Pin
> 
> #9. North to Geneve and the small roads to Bern.. beautiful
> 
> #10. Over the pass to Basel
> 
> Although the last part involves a bit of Switzerland, its beautiful none the less.
> 
> 
> 
> Brill. I may just have a go at that when I can get more than two weeks to do it in. I have spent 25 years going down to the SofFrance, sometimes 3 times a year and never get tired off it. Always excellent food throughout France and using a bit of experience get very good value for money.
> 
> Still toying with buying a house or a mobile home or not. Struggling with this conundrum for at least 8 years.
Click to expand...

Hi Pusser. Yeah I went through that myself for the last 10 years...and I finally sold my house to my kids, and have ordered my new MH. ( comes in march)

I'm 3 years from retirement, and the wife and I will eventually live full time in it.

Cant wait to do the "Cote" this season...whooa!


----------



## Pusser

rustygun said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustygun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy where to start, #1. "the loop" perhaps is the best I have done with my many years in France. Starting from Annecy to Grenoble is a fantastic drive.
> 
> then on to #2. the route " Napoleon" all the way down to Castellane and #3. the Gorge Verdon.
> 
> #4.From there to the coastal town of Frejus and Saint Raphael in the Cote d'Azur. ( My personal favorite place to stay on the coast)
> 
> #5. West to Avignon and Pont-Saint Esprit and the Ardeche gorge.
> 
> #6 North through the Massif Central area.. fantastic.
> 
> #7 north to Pont-en Royans ( fantastic village) and over the pass to Grenoble..stunning drive.
> 
> #8. Grenoble to La Tour du-Pin
> 
> #9. North to Geneve and the small roads to Bern.. beautiful
> 
> #10. Over the pass to Basel
> 
> Although the last part involves a bit of Switzerland, its beautiful none the less.
> 
> 
> 
> Brill. I may just have a go at that when I can get more than two weeks to do it in. I have spent 25 years going down to the SofFrance, sometimes 3 times a year and never get tired off it. Always excellent food throughout France and using a bit of experience get very good value for money.
> 
> Still toying with buying a house or a mobile home or not. Struggling with this conundrum for at least 8 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Pusser. Yeah I went through that myself for the last 10 years...and I finally sold my house to my kids, and have ordered my new MH. ( comes in march)
> 
> I'm 3 years from retirement, and the wife and I will eventually live full time in it.
> 
> Cant wait to do the "Cote" this season...whooa!
Click to expand...

I envy you in many ways but I don't think I could hack full timing. I think my limit would be 3 week timing although 2 weeks is the max I have ever done. I am too scared to do wild camping and don't like crowded sites or crowded beaches or crowded towns or crowded anything really and I think I suffer from some of acrophobia or just an anti social sod.


----------



## Drummer

gaspode said:


> Hi Pusser
> 
> When you've planned your route, please do publish it on this site. Far from avoiding you we're going to follow you around with a film crew. I figure that if this years effort produces anything like the experiences you've had in previous years then It's a dead cert I'll be able to sell the footage worldwide and make myself a millionaire.
> By the way - is Drummer going with you? That could help the project along very nicely if he doesn't mind having a camera mounted on top of his little car.


I volunteer! I volunteer! :wink:


----------



## Zebedee

Pusser said:


> . . . . I think I suffer from some of acrophobia or just an anti social sod.


Can't comment on the anti-social old sod Pusser,  8O but I don't think you mean acrophobia.

Acrophobia is fear of heights. The one you want is agoraphobia - _"Agoraphobia is an anxiety disorder precipitated by the fear of having a panic attack in a setting from which there is no easy means of escape"_.

With this in mind, and purely out of curiosity, how do you manage in the truck loo? :help: ottytrain5:

Cheers


----------



## 107990

Pusser wrote 

"I am too scared to do wild camping"

Scared, of what ?.


----------



## 109613

Pusser said:


> rustygun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rustygun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy where to start, #1. "the loop" perhaps is the best I have done with my many years in France. Starting from Annecy to Grenoble is a fantastic drive.
> 
> then on to #2. the route " Napoleon" all the way down to Castellane and #3. the Gorge Verdon.
> 
> #4.From there to the coastal town of Frejus and Saint Raphael in the Cote d'Azur. ( My personal favorite place to stay on the coast)
> 
> #5. West to Avignon and Pont-Saint Esprit and the Ardeche gorge.
> 
> #6 North through the Massif Central area.. fantastic.
> 
> #7 north to Pont-en Royans ( fantastic village) and over the pass to Grenoble..stunning drive.
> 
> #8. Grenoble to La Tour du-Pin
> 
> #9. North to Geneve and the small roads to Bern.. beautiful
> 
> #10. Over the pass to Basel
> 
> Although the last part involves a bit of Switzerland, its beautiful none the less.
> 
> 
> 
> Brill. I may just have a go at that when I can get more than two weeks to do it in. I have spent 25 years going down to the SofFrance, sometimes 3 times a year and never get tired off it. Always excellent food throughout France and using a bit of experience get very good value for money.
> 
> Still toying with buying a house or a mobile home or not. Struggling with this conundrum for at least 8 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Pusser. Yeah I went through that myself for the last 10 years...and I finally sold my house to my kids, and have ordered my new MH. ( comes in march)
> 
> I'm 3 years from retirement, and the wife and I will eventually live full time in it.
> 
> Cant wait to do the "Cote" this season...whooa!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I envy you in many ways but I don't think I could hack full timing. I think my limit would be 3 week timing although 2 weeks is the max I have ever done. I am too scared to do wild camping and don't like crowded sites or crowded beaches or crowded towns or crowded anything really and I think I suffer from some of acrophobia or just an anti social sod.
Click to expand...

I hate crowds myself, arrive early, leave early. ( the beaches) as for staying in one place..max 3 or 4 days, then move on.

I had to decide which I hate more, the cold wet winters...or mild ones. It didn't take long to make the choice...LOL

The mobility is the freedom of it all...no more scraping and painting a house, no more long BORING winters, and best of all, I choose the company I keep.

I realize this not for everyone, but for me it will be a refuge from the rat race I have endured for the last 35 years.

The adage that life is short has a true meaning after 55, and I plan to cram as much as possible into what I might have left...


----------



## EJB

Now I know what the 'F' stands for in MHF.
Am I the only one in 20,000 who has no time for the ex-pat region of Europe called France? :wink:


----------



## Pusser

DollarYen said:


> Pusser wrote
> 
> "I am too scared to do wild camping"
> 
> Scared, of what ?.


Scared of my body being abused by rapists mainly, robbers, drug crazed axed murderers, police, Ghosts, Inland Revenue, Jehovas Witnesses.


----------



## Pusser

Zebedee said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . . I think I suffer from some of acrophobia or just an anti social sod.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't comment on the anti-social old sod Pusser,  8O but I don't think you mean acrophobia.
> 
> Acrophobia is fear of heights. The one you want is agoraphobia - _fear of being trapped in a confined place from which there is no easy escape_.
> 
> With this in mind, and purely out of curiosity, how do you manage in the truck loo? :help: ottytrain5:
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

You could be right but I am not afraid of open spaces, just crowded open spaces. And I would not be afraid of heights, only the number of people on the mountain top. I seem to be OK with twenty something women and even being crushed together I could just about cope, but anything else I would become ill.


----------



## Pusser

Drummer said:


> gaspode said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pusser
> 
> When you've planned your route, please do publish it on this site. Far from avoiding you we're going to follow you around with a film crew. I figure that if this years effort produces anything like the experiences you've had in previous years then It's a dead cert I'll be able to sell the footage worldwide and make myself a millionaire.
> By the way - is Drummer going with you? That could help the project along very nicely if he doesn't mind having a camera mounted on top of his little car.
> 
> 
> 
> I volunteer! I volunteer! :wink:
Click to expand...

Pusser and Drummer do France. Has a ring to it.


----------



## Drummer

"Pusser and Drummer do France. Has a ring to it." 

OK you've persuaded me!

I'll be Quasimodo, you be Esmeralda & when I ring dat bell, you comes arunnin'!

Mind you, the last time that I hit my head on the bell and fell off, you ran up, and when that nice man asked you if you recognised me, all you said was that my face rang a bell!

(Arthur Askey 1942)


----------



## moblee

I thought I'd revive this post to see if anyone has any new places to *ADD*??


----------



## RichardnGill

Its the first time I have seen this post and it has given us a few places to want to visit in our next few trips to France.



Any must see places between Honfleur and La Rochelle, including nice Aires to stop on? we are traveling that way in 3 weeks    


Richard...


----------



## chrisgog

This has to be one of my favourite posts as I always refer back to it. Definately heading for Verdon Gorgr this year as still havnt been.
Chris


----------



## GerryD

Haven't read the full thread but these are our suggestions:
1. Rocamadour, Thanks to Dave Burleigh, How did they build that?
2. Chamonix Mont Blanc, Awesome
3. Oradour sur Glane, Such pride
4. Saint Valery sur Somme, This is where the Norman invasion started

Gerry


----------



## peejay

Pusser, just to elaborate on one of my previously mentioned favourites...

The Venise Vert or Green Venice might be particularly suitable for you now you've got a shiny new canoe.
Miles and miles of marshland and tranquil waterways just made for boating. Stretching from Marans near La Rochelle in the west across to Coulon and Niort in the East.
All being good we'll be trying out our canoe there in a few weeks :wink: 

Pete


----------



## Wupert

Pusser said:


> I would be interested to see others members ideas of the ten most awesome places to visit in France as I want to make a route to a selection.
> 
> I particularly like mountains, rivers, lakes, gorges and last but not least, beaches or headland. I am not too fussed at present for historical or architectural places as I will do them when I become more adult.


Chamonix is stunning

There are many places in the Alps worth a visit

Annecey relaxing

Obviously the med coast out of school holiday time

French Pyrenees

The Loire

Arcechon(?) basin

Brittany

I must stop


----------



## Autoquest

Just to say thanks to Pusser for starting such an informative thread - Did you ever join the dots and set sail?


----------



## Pusser

Autoquest said:


> Just to say thanks to Pusser for starting such an informative thread - Did you ever join the dots and set sail?


Sadly no partly because of Mum and Dad although probably almost all because of Mum and Dad but I am not sad about not going on a trip. I will be joining up the dots I hope but already we have cancelled two trips to France but have an A to B trip end August.

Just as Porky has everything and all equipment A OK, we don't go anywhere.

Maybe off to Hastings area this coming week for a few days and to test run the duvalays and also a major test as I think I have sorted the Satnav


----------



## chasper

Mont St Michel
Puy en Velay
Poitiers
Oradour sur Glane
Honfleur
Rocamadour
Normandy landing beaches
Millau (before the bridge was built!)
Route de lar Bonnette-Restefond (Jausiers to St Etienne-de Tinee) this one only on a motorbike!
Pont de Normandy
No particular order but all memorable for one thing or another.


----------



## moblee

The Loire region
Samur
Brantome (For the canoeing)
Mont St Michel 
St clair
Annecey
:roll: Getting stuck now NOT travelled enough


----------



## Grizzly

Not necessarily in order...

Rocamadour
Valentre bridge at Cahors
Beach at Arcachon
Viaduct at Millau
Stained glass windows in Bourges cathedral
Marseilles from the Jardin de Pharos
Food markets in Provence 
Pont du Gard
Avignon Palais du Papes from Ile de la Bartellasse
Front of Amiens cathedral

and I've not started yet...

Is anyone collating these to find the MOST awesome sight , as nominated by MHF members ?

G


----------



## teemyob

*Destination*

Annecy, Lac Bleu best view is up here


----------



## moblee

Is anyone collating these to find the MOST awesome sight , as nominated by MHF members

I don't know about collating them Grizzly,but I'm *stealing* some of them :lol:


----------



## Telbell

Had a quick look but couldn't see Gordes (luberon) mentioned. (village on side of a mountain)

And there's an Aire there too- which isn't in the All The Aires Book 

(great "dynamic" thread!)


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

Grizzly said:


> Is anyone collating these to find the MOST awesome sight , as nominated by MHF members ?
> G


Here I am waiting in the ferry carpark for 11 hours so...

Joint 1st
Millau - Viaduct at 
Rocamadour

Joint 3rd
Gorges du Tarn 
Mont St Michel

Joint 5th
Avignon - campsite on the island 
Gorges du Verdon, (Grand Canyon of France) 
Loire Valley

Joint 8th
Camargue 
Chamonix
Provence - Alpes, south
Saumur on the Loire

Joint 12th
Annecey
Ardeche
Bourg D'Oisans up a moutain called Col Du Croix De Fer
Carcasonne - magical! 
Cote d'Azur 
Lac d'Annecy 
Lourdes - Camping Du Loup. Use local bus from railway station to get to 
Oradour sur Glane 
Pont du Gard - Roman Aqueduct 
Puy en Velay
Saint Emilion Jurisdiction *

No warranty implied or given :roll:

I reckon you have 114 plaqces to visit, Pusser, so you may need more than a fortnight 8O

Patrick (waiting for the midnight ferry)*


----------



## Grizzly

Can I add two more ?

The gardens at the chateau of Villandry on the Loire ( and you are welcome to overnight free in the huge car park there -see campsite database)

The Abbey of Le Bec Hellouin in Normandy ( again, lovely little municipal campsite nearby, St Nicolas in MHF database. There is also a place over the water meadows where some MHs stayed but not sure of it's status)

G


----------



## Telbell

Millau viaduct joint first? Surprising that. Great from below but it did nothing for me going over it.


----------



## Grizzly

Telbell said:


> Millau viaduct joint first? .


You get a wonderful view of it at night from some of the campsites in town- eg Les Rivages.

It looks like a river of light floating high in space with car headlamps flowing along it. Totally silent and it is dark everywhere around it. Magic !

G


----------



## GerryD

Grizzly said:


> Can I add two more ?
> 
> The gardens at the chateau of Villandry on the Loire ( and you are welcome to overnight free in the huge car park there -see campsite database)
> 
> The Abbey of Le Bec Hellouin in Normandy ( again, lovely little municipal campsite nearby, St Nicolas in MHF database. There is also a place over the water meadows where some MHs stayed but not sure of it's status)
> 
> G


Forgot Villandry, but in our opinion does not eclipse Rocamadour.
Here's another one Chateaudun, wonderful medieval city.
Gerry


----------



## Grizzly

GerryD said:


> in our opinion does not eclipse Rocamadour.


Have you done the Petit Train trip at night Gerry ? It picks you up and takes you into town, where the tour starts, for free from outside the 2 campsites in L'Hospitalet ( Relais du Campeur and Les Cigales) You can then stay on the train afterwards and get taken back to the sites about 11pm.

Wonderfully atmospheric trip but take warm clothes, even in high summer.

G


----------



## GerryD

Grizzly said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> 
> in our opinion does not eclipse Rocamadour.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you done the Petit Train trip at night Gerry ? It picks you up and takes you into town, where the tour starts, for free from outside the 2 campsites in L'Hospitalet ( Relais du Campeur and Les Cigales) You can then stay on the train afterwards and get taken back to the sites about 11pm.
> 
> Wonderfully atmospheric trip but take warm clothes, even in high summer.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

We did it on foot, five round trips in 36 hours. Totally knackered, but still completely in awe. Thank god for Feerie, wonderful place and a well deserved rest on a hot afternoon.
Gerry


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

OK, Pusser...
Here is an Autoroute file for you (zipped). It has all 91 places that I have been able to find, optimised for start and finish at Calais.
I have included Red Dots for ACSI campsites and Blue Dots for Camping Cheque campsites. Green Flags denote Aires etc. Don't want to break the bank for your support and camera team :roll: 
Also a Word table of the places mentioned with notes where I couldn't find the place or wasn't sure that I had the right one.
The route is 5,264 miles and if you stop at each place for one day, travelling to the next on alternative days, you should be done in 6 months - but no taking days out in that schedule  
Arrived at Dunkirk for the midnight ferry at 11 am and very nearly missed it from playing with this project in the ferry car park 
Seriously, had great fun doing this excersise and I, for one will use it as a list for the future. Thanks for having the idea...
Patrick
PS. Will add the Word table in another post as I don't know how to do two attachments


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

OK Got that wrong  
The file is 674k zipped and the limit is 500k.
Have submitted it as a download under Autoroute Pushpins.
Patrick


----------



## Pusser

Patrick_Phillips said:


> OK Got that wrong
> The file is 674k zipped and the limit is 500k.
> Have submitted it as a download under Autoroute Pushpins.
> Patrick


You are very kind and have done that which I was planning to do for the last 2 years but I've been busy finding excuses why I had not the time to do it.

Certainly I have every intention of visiting all these places, most of which I have missed so far and maybe even find some new spots of outstanding interest or beauty.

I watched a film last night with Russel Crowe, (he was not actually with me), as a much younger man; called .... sod it . forgotten .... but he was a city trader who was left from Albert Finney a Chateau and vineyard. I just never tire of seeing scenes from France. SOmehow their landscapes seem to be different than anywhere else and their buildings, furniture again, to me, appear unique to France.

I am glad I am not French because I don't think I would appreciate it as much if I lived there all the time.

I love the French people apart from perhaps, the men, the children, and the older women.

I love their roads apart from the periphique.

I love their police force because most of the time they cannot be bothered to search for criminals but they will be the first to admit it. No hypocracy there.

I don't really like the way they treat ambulances on a mercy mission with the same contempt as I do with our dustbin men's lorry when I try to get out the road while they empty bins.

Apart from that I am infatuated with France. (Ooh! I like the Lido and Crazy Horse in Paris too)


----------



## ojibway

*Dinan*

I don't think anyone has mentioned *Dinan*, just south of St Malo, It's a beautiful medieval town with fantastic views from the citadel and quaint streets.
The municipal Camping de la Hallerais is nearby and you can walk along the canal bank to the town. Had been there in the 80's, went back again recently and little has changed!
Mike


----------



## foll-de-roll

What a wonderful Post. I have had flashbacks of fantastic Holidays to France over the past 40yrs. As a retired professional Mountaineer I spent many trips to this most beautiful country, which is blest with so many areas,and interesting Towns and Cities, that bring pleasure to so many people, whatever your hobbies or tastes are. 

My trips are now restricted to visiting our son near the lovely town of Evian, with the occasional cycle trip up the side of the Rhone River. In the evening enjoying a glass of Red, gazing across Lake Geneva to the twinkling lights of Lausanne. 

By sheer coincidence whilst typing this post, the phone has just rung, and it was my 11yrs old Grandson, phoning from the summit of Dent D'oche which he has just climbed with his uncle. So the tradition and love of this country, seems to have been passed on in the Genes. Can't wait till Sept. Cheers Andy


----------



## chasper

Pusser wrote. I watched a film last night with Russel Crowe, (he was not actually with me), as a much younger man; called .... sod it . forgotten .... but he was a city trader who was left from Albert Finney a Chateau and vineyard. I just never tire of seeing scenes from France. SOmehow their landscapes seem to be different than anywhere else and their buildings, furniture again, to me, appear unique to France.

Pusser its called A good year. Chasper


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

Can't seem to find any trace of the Autoroute file on Useful Downloads so here is a link to it on a sharing site:
http://www.keepandshare.com/doc/view.php?id=1260756&da=y
Patrick


----------



## Pusser

Patrick_Phillips said:


> Can't seem to find any trace of the Autoroute file on Useful Downloads so here is a link to it on a sharing site:
> http://www.keepandshare.com/doc/view.php?id=1260756&da=y
> Patrick


I got it ta. Will looks at it tomorrow.

foll-de-roll: That was a lovely bit of evocative writing ... I was almost there with you. (Last time I do that then says FdR  )


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi Pusser, You would be most welcome, and between us, we could solve the Worlds problems. Over a cheeky Red of course!! All the best Andy :lol:


----------



## Pusser

foll-de-roll said:


> Hi Pusser, You would be most welcome, and between us, we could solve the Worlds problems. Over a cheeky Red of course!! All the best Andy :lol:


A pleasure. It is going to mean a fair few bottles to last out if we discuss UK's problems, never mind the world.

I've just stopped watching PMQ's as it appears to me to be an utterly pointless excercise in testerone and bad manners.

Luckily, missus left the freezer door open so she is cooking everything and I have simply loads to eat. Spoilt for choice so I am off to get stuck into the fish fingers after having some chicken in breadcrumbs already with hash browns. This could be followed by two pizzas, and some drumsticks.

Oh happy day.  Just imagine if it twer me that left the door open.


----------



## IrishHomer

chasper said:


> Pusser wrote. I watched a film last night with Russel Crowe, (he was not actually with me), as a much younger man; called .... sod it . forgotten .... but he was a city trader who was left from Albert Finney a Chateau and vineyard. I just never tire of seeing scenes from France. SOmehow their landscapes seem to be different than anywhere else and their buildings, furniture again, to me, appear unique to France.
> 
> Pusser its called A good year. Chasper


Is that based on a Peter Mayle book? Just read it lately, not bad.


----------



## chasper

Yes it is based on the book by Peter Mayle. Chasper.


----------



## Stanner

One experience really worth having is tea on the terrace here.
http://www.la-mainaz.com/htgb/frameset.htm

Click on "La salle de restaurant"

Best pot (yes POT!) of tea in France - unless you make your own.


----------



## philsil

Preaching to the converted here but places you arrive at with no pre-concieved ideas, the time of day, the weather and your company seem the most memorable. 

The coastal area of Hendaye and Biarritz does it for me as does the Narbonne/Montpellier/Lodeve triangle and the area around Autun. 

Bedarieux, St Girons and Mont de Marsan, however, all gave me the eeebie geebies - don't know why.


----------



## SoKoTo

*Best spots in France*

Is this string still running? Anyway, those who haven't discovered them yet should try to visit 'Les Orgues de l'Ile Sur Tet' and a little further up the same valley (from Perpignan), take a ride on 'Le Petit train Jaune'.


----------



## chrisgog

I love this post as every year I study it to see where to go next,

Please can people recommend the best places to see in Northern France as we have a week at Easter and have decided to just pop over and look at the North as it is always somewhere we rush from. 

Crossing via tunnel then heading towards the West as never covered that area.
Thanks
ChRIS


----------



## Glandwr

Cassel, hilltop old capital of French Flanders. Absolutely huge Grande Place.
Incidently this is the hill that the Grand Old Duke of York did actually match up and down without a battle!

Dick


----------



## ojibway

Hi Chrisgogg
the Baie de Somme is great to explore staying at Le Crotoy and St Valery aires.
Further down there's Honfleur with a huge aire.
Mike and Annie


----------



## Chausson

chrisgog said:


> I love this post as every year I study it to see where to go next,
> 
> Please can people recommend the best places to see in Northern France as we have a week at Easter and have decided to just pop over and look at the North as it is always somewhere we rush from.
> 
> Crossing via tunnel then heading towards the West as never covered that area.
> Thanks
> ChRIS


Hi Chris
They letting you out again on license from Llantrisant :lol: :lol:


----------



## abdullah24

One of the most visited countries in the world, France conjures up an image of long hot summer days and probably the desire not to come home again. When we think of France we usually think of fine wine and cuisine, exceptional scenery and a laid back lifestyle which is the envy of the world. The diverse landscape – which has inspired centuries of influential writers, artists and poets – include huge mountain ranges, acres of green countryside and miles of gorgeous coastline. Paris aside, here are ten of the most beautiful places to visit in France:

1. Loire Valley
2. Mont Saint-Michel
3. Côte d’Azur
4. Giverny
5. Versailles
6. Annecy, The Alps
7. Champagne-Ardenne
8. Strasbourg
9. Bordeaux
10. The Gorges du Verdon


----------



## nukeadmin

hmmm i think globalgrasshopper won't be impressed with you "lifting" content from their website


----------



## wakk44

You have resurrected my favourite thread on the forum Abdullah,it sounds like you have been to some beautiful places in France,did you go on the ferry or the tunnel?


----------



## Penquin

I totally agree with those excellent 10 sites, and wish I could type as accurately as you can.........

Do give us some more information about what type of MH you regularly use - we would all be fascinated to hear?

Dave


----------



## tonyt

Penquin said:


> I totally agree with those excellent 10 sites, and wish I could type as accurately as you can.........
> 
> Do give us some more information about what type of MH you regularly use - we would all be fascinated to hear?
> 
> Dave


----------



## ojibway

I'd like to add one to the list that we stayed at a few weeks ago: *Charleville-Mezier.*

The aire is free though there are individual electric points to which you can hook up for 5eu/24h
There is a municipal campsite next to the aire where you can go if the aire is full - not very expensive. The aire looks out over a beautiful park de loisirs and a halte nautique on the river Meuse.
It is right on the Voie Vert - a fabulous cycle path along the Meuse.

And the best part is the town itself with the Place Ducal as it's focal point just a few minutes walk from the aire/campsite.

We will be going back!

Mike and Annie


----------



## moblee

Bump.

For Even more ideas


----------



## chrisgog

An old post but it is my favourite  

Look forward to more replies.
Chris


----------



## aldra

For me the Route de Crettones on the Verdon Gorges

Looking down on the Eagles flying was just fantastic apart from the brilliant views of the gorges

Aldra

Excuse spellings -it's late


----------



## wakk44

The Gironde estuary up to the superb golden beach at Royan is recommended.There is a memorial to Operation Frankton at Royan,one of the most daring and courageous missions of WW2.


----------



## simandme

Years ago, before Dan Brown was around, we toured around the midi-Pyrenees, visiting the Cathar castles. Horrific history - and the sites still feel haunted - well, the ones we could get to easily!

Also loved the Central Massif; and more touristy sites such as Mont St Michel, Pont du Gard, Dordogne, the Med (around Nice) and the Alps.

Looking forward to our visit this year - Dijon to Annency (which is lovely) to Lyon - unfortunately, taking the father and not the MH 
But, it is his first visit to France, so can't wait to introduce him to all the wonder!

Never been disappointed with France :wink:


----------



## prudence

Hi all, I love France and have really enjoyed reading about favourite places. I am envious of you all because this year we are restricted to England. (one leaving college and one just left school and lack of fund's) please keep posting so I can keep dreaming. 

Love Prudence


----------

